# Djinni Tull



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

She awoke and immediately needed meat. The soil her vine sprang from was not enough - the teeth themselves were hungry -- and only the resistant crunch of food with some substance would satisfy. The bothersome growths between her ridges and around her mouth seemed to drive her to feed...and feed...and feed...


















She smelled mushrooms at the edge of the bare, muddy spot where the pumpkins all stood. Ravenously she gulped them down. She noticed more mushrooms atop the silent old one...maybe she could reach them too, if she stretched...

















2009 Haunt Props:
The Bitter Man
--> Reimbittereded!
Djinni Tull
Pappy
Loma

Family pix:
http://www.mkdavis.net/images/props/2009/family-pic-1.jpg
http://www.mkdavis.net/images/props/2009/family-pic-2.jpg


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

really original, nice work !!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the colors ... great job!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think of it in a perverted way. LOL But nice prop.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

coool


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i went there too, death touch. we're going to hell. ah well, i packed a hand basket. i agree that the colors make her stand out.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> I think of it in a perverted way. LOL But nice prop.


As do i,but I'm a teen,I'm aloud to.Anyway,awesome and super original


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Cover your eyes, Draik! But don't be scared...they don't all have teeth...


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Rahnefan said:


> Cover your eyes, Draik! But don't be scared...they don't all have teeth...


OMG!! You guys are killing me!:laugheton:

What a funky thing that is, very cool.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey,how'd you make the teeth anyway? And what brought about that name?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The teeth are false teeth, which the very helpful SharpObject picked up for me. They are held in place with hot glue, which is not the best way to go but works for now. A lot of folks make the teeth with hot glue. Search around and you'll find tutes for it.

The name speaks for itself I think...my pumpkin family includes Djinni Tull, Pappy, & Loma; say it out loud and you get "Genital Papilloma," the STD that causes genital warts or cervical cancer. Kinda goes with my style...warty pumpkins...


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought it was a real gord you carved for a min. Great job.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Rahnefan said:


> The name speaks for itself I think...my pumpkin family includes Djinni Tull, Pappy, & Loma; say it out loud and you get "Genital Papilloma," the STD that causes genital warts or cervical cancer. Kinda goes with my style...warty pumpkins...


HaHa youre horrible


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes. I'm drawn to that pumpkin and afraid of it at the same time.. Hmmm...If only they had made the vaccine when it was younger.


----------

